# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild wars 2 Limit of sending gold through mail

## franbarco92

Hello, I wanted to know what are the current limits to send gold through the mail and the time that should be expected to send more in addition if there is any risk that could put in danger of ban my account for this.

I have read some risk but do not speak very specifically about it.

----------

